# 3 weeks to go



## Jodi R (Nov 3, 2003)

ok i'm starting a journal thingie cos lately i have been way too relaxed with my eating. i have 3 weeks to go on bfl and i cant bitch and moan about this last little bit of body fat if i carry on eating like a piglet when i get bored.

so i thought if i started a journal it might force me to be a bit stricter with myself.

dear god, i hope so.


----------



## Jodi R (Nov 3, 2003)

*poo !*

right .. so i'm going to put up yesterdays food and training to motivate myself.

i deserve a slap for this..

training : 10 minutes stepper

legs

(all with an 8kg dumbell in each hand)

2 x 10 forward lunge
2 x 10 backward lunge
2 x 10 side lunge
2 x 10 squats

lower abs

1 x 22 reverse crunches
1 x 14 reverse crunches
1 x 12 reverse crunches
followed immediately by 12 leg lifts (you know when you lie on your back, i dont even know if thats the right name, works lower abs)

kay so now here's my eating ...which was FINE until around 9pm when i got the munchies

meal 1 
6:30  protein shake (25g protein, 7g carb)

9:30 protein shake with 1 cup all bran

12:00 230g fat free cottage cheese

3:00 protein shake with 1 cup all bran

*training goes here

6:30 100g chicken, grean beans and a cup of butternut

9:00 protein shake with 1/2 cup all bran..

hmm, still hungry.  i know i'll be good and have some green beans with lemon juice

*down the hatch

ok i'm still hungry ...

polished off maybe half a box of all bran.. so whats that 250g, plus another protein shake plus 2 slices of bread with honey. oh and a handful of choc bitz

ah boo

feeling like a bit of a failure today.

i know i shouldnt have the protein shake so many times in a day but its easy  i have planned to only have it 3 times today and add in some tuna..


----------



## Jodi R (Nov 3, 2003)

oh ya .. my stats and goals

i'm 24
5'2"
49kg
14% bf

and i love food 

there is a pic of me in the new member forum in a thread titled 'me' (well what else ?)


my goal is to get to 12% bf while preserving the muscle mass i have. i dont want any more cos i'm pretty toned .. just want to cut a bit more.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Good luck Jodi!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

GooD Luck Jodi--Sounds like you know what to do---
Try and control your muchies--and add fat to your diet.

I recommend the fish oil tablets that I told you about--you won't get hungry as fast. 

I was going to tell you not so many shakes, I know they are easy--but looks like you know that too!!

Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## Jodi R (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks for your support 

i cheated again last night so ... i am thinking of maybe starting a new challenge from scratch next week. going to london 21 jan and i want to be a sexy bitch by then !  you'd think losing 2% body fat would be easy enough !

training yesterday : 45 minutes step aerobics, pushed for time .. going to movies

eating :

6:30 protein shake

9:30 230g cottage cheese

11:30 protein shake

2:30 tin of tuna with cucumber

5:00 protein shake

*step

6:00 green beans

after movie : hot chocolate 

got home starving and had 100g chicken on a large roll and a protein shake.

could have been worse i suppose !


----------

